# Mead Ranger



## Phattiremike (Jun 4, 2017)

My latest, its a late 1930's Mead Ranger. 

Added white walls and took it for a ride today that pogo seat is the bomb.  This is a smooth riding bike, love it! 

Thanks Freqman and  Balloonatic for getting me hooked up!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 4, 2017)

VERY, VERY NICE RESTORATION!
LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2017)

I love that bike Mike! Congrats she's a beauty. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 4, 2017)

Thank you Shawn for your help scoring the bike!  
Question, have you ever seen a white light switch, was told it's rare??


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 5, 2017)

Damn I wish my ranger looked like that


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 5, 2017)

Beautiful!! Love the green.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 5, 2017)

Cooper S. said:


> Damn I wish my ranger looked like that



Let me see what you have.  this bike is a 1980's restoration believe it or not.  Was covered up for years as the owner rode his Aerocycle around.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 5, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Beautiful!! Love the green.



Me too, love the green! thanks...


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 5, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> Let me see what you have.  this bike is a 1980's restoration believe it or not.  Was covered up for years as the owner rode his Aerocycle around.



I bought a frame forks and sprocket of a later one and it's being built into a klunker...


----------



## Clark58mx (Jun 5, 2017)

That's a stunning restoration. Amazing color combo. Like the very rare and correct brake lever. Awesome job


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 7, 2017)

Awesome group of guys here to help make this happen for you!! That is one cool a$$ bike! Enjoy and ride it every chance you get!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 8, 2017)

Awesome ride, congrats Mike! I hope to see you in Tampa in October for the bike show. Bring your Ranger.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 8, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Awesome group of guys here to help make this happen for you!! That is one cool a$$ bike! Enjoy and ride it every chance you get!



Couldn't agree more with regards to other collectors who have been helpful in many ways.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jun 9, 2017)

Very nice Ranger..wow

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice bike. Are you taking it to the NC show?


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 9, 2017)

deepsouth said:


> Nice bike. Are you taking it to the NC show?



Yes I am!


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 9, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jun 12, 2017)

Gorgeous Bike !

I have a question...Is the rear rack bracket correct ?

My rack is missing this bracket.

 I have seen other Mead type racks that use a different mounting system...

Don't mean to hi-jack your thread but your image is perfect for a question.


----------



## mike (Jun 12, 2017)

Wow!, great looking bike do you know if it came equipped from the factory with the chrome front forks


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 12, 2017)

none would be schweeter compared to this one


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2017)

mike said:


> Wow!, great looking bike do you know if it came equipped from the factory with the chrome front forks



I believe all prewar Rangers I've seen had chrome forks. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 12, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe all prewar Rangers I've seen had chrome forks. V/r Shawn




Thanks for chiming in Shawn.  

This was sold to me as an original 1938/9, 1980's resto will all original parts, if any parts were changed it was with NOS parts. Prior owner Tony Heinkel was a perfectionist.  Paint and pins by a California painter by the name of Weider, chrome is stunning and also done in So California with no expense spared.


----------



## mike (Jun 12, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe all prewar Rangers I've seen had chrome forks. V/r Shawn[/Thanks Shawn that's good to know, I thought only the 63 and 64 Jaguars came this way.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2017)

At least for '49 and possibly '47-49 you could order chrome legs for springer forks so you could really pimp a B6! The '49 I'm restoring will have the chrome legs. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 12, 2017)

What an awesome bike.....I like EVERYTHING about it....not to mention the cool color scheme!


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 12, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe all prewar Rangers I've seen had chrome forks. V/r Shawn



My '41 has painted forks


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2017)

Cooper S. said:


> My '41 has painted forks




Is yours deluxe equipped? I can't remember seeing an equipped bike without a chrome fork but I'm by no means a Mead expert. V/r Shawn


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 13, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Is yours deluxe equipped? I can't remember seeing an equipped bike without a chrome fork but I'm by no means a Mead expert. V/r Shawn



I bought mine as a frame and forks I've got no idea if it was equipped


----------



## Balloonatic (Jun 13, 2017)

To chime in here, I acquired this bike for Mike from the family - as far as I know, all deluxe Rangers came with chrome fork blades, that's one of their defining factors that set them apart from Schwinn as well as the color schemes and branding. Even the truss fork models were chromed from the factory.

Many people who restored Rangers back in the day were so unaccustomed to seeing chrome forks on the same model Schwinn, they assumed they were custom and not factory correct, but later discovered they are not only correct, but all the deluxe models came that way. Mead was not only a wholesaler/jobber, they were a distributor as well. In the prewar era when Schwinn still sold to discounters, I'm told Mead bought unsold stock, put their own branding, color schemes and chrome forks and sold them the next model year. Much like many wristwatch companies would buy movements and cases from say Elgin, but have their own name put on the dial and sell in their shops as their own brand.

As for the white switch, when I first saw it many years ago the owner told me it was NOS and would have been found on these bikes, but I have no way to confirm again with him, he is no longer around to ask. He ran around to closing Schwinn dealers in the 70s and 80s and bought as much of their dead stock as they would sell him. When he did his restorations, he would only replace parts with NOS, original mint parts.

His Aerocycle, which I now own, has mint, NOS bars, fender braces, and many other mint NOS prewar parts on it, not a single repro part including the glass rear tail light lens with the holy Schwinn cross. Even the armored wire for the tail light is correct gauge, Schwinn stock. Impossible to find today. Same with grips and pedals... no repro stuff anywhere.

I cannot confirm, but it's entirely possible that pogo saddle was NOS when he put it on the Ranger. The edges of the leather were so clean it was like they were cut yesterday, yet that bike didn't move from the garage for the 29 years he had it. Always covered in the corner next to the 1928 Lincoln limousine, it's had that seat on it since he finished it in about 1988.

To my knowledge, the "W" rack bracket is correct and original Ranger equipment.

Anyone who knows Tony knows he only did the best, correct restorations, and started with clean, complete and original bikes to restore. The horn button and brake lever on this Ranger are both originals, not repops... top to bottom it was done properly.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 14, 2017)

Justin,  Thank you for answering some of the questions and telling the story as you know it, with Tony now gone you know the history better then anyone - much appreciated!

Happy to report that Mike from Team Bikes got the bike to me without a scratch and I couldn't be happier w/ this purchase. It looks like it was restored yesterday so keeping the bike under cover for all those years makes perfect sense,.

Again thank you - Mike


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 14, 2017)

A dream bike for me-what an exceptional job on the restoration! A true artist/craftsman at work.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jun 14, 2017)

It's a great bike, congratulations Mike. I don't see restorations of that quality so much anymore. It's hard to believe that Ranger was restored 30 years ago, it looks like it was completed yesterday. 

Kudos to Team Bicycle in Huntington Beach too for packing and shipping in a way so it arrived in perfect shape. Mike there has been around since the early days in So. Cal and is a great guy, and an asset to the hobby.

One reason that bike rides so nicely Mike is that Morrow hub, Tony swore by them. First time I rode the Aerocycle I was amazed at how solid, and smooth it was. And the braking on them is second to none. Lubed up right, and properly adjusted, you won't find a better riding experience on a vintage bike. They were a pricey upgrade too from ND, not often standard equipment. 

Tony Henkels was the very definition of "old school". Born in 1928, they call them the "greatest generation" for a reason. His work ethic was incredible; he was in his shop all day everyday... at 87! He made prototypes for people, fabricated rare obsolete parts for Pebble Beach cars, and helped an endless stream of others with their jobs and restorations. He was busier in retirement than most machinists are in their working years. He was always supportive and would help just about anyone. The quality of his restorations is legendary, and can be plainly seen in photos. That's saying something!

Enjoy the bike Mike, you won't see another Ranger like it.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 14, 2017)

Justin, thanks for sharing your knowledge of the bike and the continued stories you've  told me about Tony.  I couldn't be happier with this this aqusition and the ride.  I would have loved to have met Tony!

Thanks for working with me and delivering the bike to Team Bicycle and Mike.  I've worked with Mike before, he can sure pack a bike but is also a pleasure to work with.

The chrome is outstanding as well, you mentioned the company do you remember who it was?

Mike


----------



## Balloonatic (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes, Tony used Christensen plating. At the time they were located in Pasadena, CA. They were one of the very top chrome shops doing many cars for Pebble Beach. They have since sold to one of the main workers, Jose, and he continues to do some of the best chrome in California. They moved to south/east LA in a very industrial area, but are still in business, and still do auto chrome for folks like Leno, and others like Pinchot ;o) 

They did some of the chrome on my 1950 Tatra. I know ya'll like photos, so here are some of my car, and a couple of photo of Tony the day I picked up the Aerocycle. I stitched together shots of the day he got it in the early 80s, and the day he sold it to me for the before and after effect.

Tony was so much more about doing the best work than about the money. Christensen was exponentially more expensive than just about anyone else, but worth every penny. He went with them when he could have spent much less money, but that's the kind of guy he was.

Sorry I don't have any pix of him with the Ranger, but I will see if I can find any.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Love that Cameo! Probably one of the best looking trucks ever built. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 14, 2017)

Appreciate you answering the chrome question.  I dig your cars!!
Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks Mike, and Shawn! West coast represent'n....

My other rides felt left out... the Nomad is an 87K mile orig paint survivor and the Comet's a factory V8 S-22. And you think bikes take up a lot of room


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2017)

I feel your pain. I was up to eight cars at one time--down to six now! Cool rides. V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloonatic (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks Shawn! Whatcha got??! Do share.

Yes, I was up to 8 cars myself.. WAY too many. I'm now down to 5, and soon to be 4. Once I sell this last one, I will be covered... I'll have a convertible, a truck, a wagon, and European/exotic air cooled oddity. I was hoping for a 356, Ghia or other VW/Porsche thing, but couldn't find anything I liked until I found the Tatra. For anyone interested in this car, check out the feature on Collector's Weekly:

http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/the-vw-bugs-rare-and-quirky-czech-mate/


----------

